

Tumblr Proves That Even Billion Dollar Companies Can Screw Up Mass Emails - coloneltcb
http://techcrunch.com/2013/05/24/tumblr-proves-that-even-billion-dollar-companies-can-screw-up-mass-emails/

======
Zikes
They notified their users of an upcoming change and gave them about a month of
warning. It'd be nice if the users could go ahead and make the change as soon
as they read the email, but it's not like Tumblr is going to intentionally
withhold that key detail indefinitely.

It's just a little flub, and nobody's blog is or was negatively affected, so I
don't really see a need to drag out the pitchforks over it.

~~~
coloneltcb
No pitchforks, just belly laughs. Rather than just a cosmetic flub like "Dear
[First Name]...", they left out the most critical info of the email with a
placeholder.

Mostly meaningless in the grand scheme of things, but pretty funny
nonetheless. Makes me feel better about some of my past email fails.

~~~
Zikes
Much better story in that light, I should probably stow the cynicism and give
it another read =)

------
mindstab
Well off to a great start with Yahoo in charge.

------
JoelMarsh
Billion dollar companies are still staffed by humans, as far as I know.
"Companies" don't do anything. Their employees do.

------
NegativeK
We needed proof that a billion dollar company could make an email mistake?

